# How many follies worked for you??



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Just curious as to what the optimum number of follicles is for successful treatment


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

It only takes one - and I only had one! Was upset at the time but didn't need to be!
Px


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

With both of my BFP's I only ever had 1 follicle.  Whereas on my first IUI we had 3 follicles and got a BFN.  It does only take 1 so don't worry too much.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just the one for me too!

Minkey x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I only had one lead follie.  There were a few smaller ones but only had 1 mature one.

It only takes one, try not to worry.  Good luck

Jane xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Oh, thats great guys, I had got myself into a tizz because last time I had 3 and it didnt work so having 1 just seemed to be a bit futile, read somewhere that said it reduced your chances down to 6% - good old FF here to cheer me up and make me feel positive again


----------

